# Question about mini donkeys



## rimmerpaints (Apr 27, 2011)

I have three mini horses but wanting a mini donkey to have to love. My question is are they alot like the mini horses as in loving and etc. Just want to make sure before i buy one. I want to learn about them so any help would be great


----------



## candycar (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't have a mini donkey, but my friend does. She has both mini horses and donkeys. From what I've seen of hers, If handled from birth, they are VERY loving. They aren't as" in your face" as the horses, but follow you around, and accept any loving you throw at them quietly. I would love to have one, as soon as I get rid of all my neighbors




Just my 2cents!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 28, 2011)

rimmerpaints said:


> I have three mini horses but wanting a mini donkey to have to love. My question is are they alot like the mini horses as in loving and etc. Just want to make sure before i buy one. I want to learn about them so any help would be great


I don't know about all of them but I have had a Jack, Jenny and baby. They were all very loving. I sold the Jack and baby but I still have my jenny. She is always the one to come up to you for lovin's. She is the sweetest thing ever. She is also a great mom and gets along with all my mini horses. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't have mini donkeys, mine are English/Irish (about 10 hands). They are delightful creatures. If anyone comes to visit it is the donkeys who come straight over to investigate. Be a bit late getting out of bed and it is the donkey chorus that hurries you up.

They are very curious animals and very smart. Too smart sometimes. Such wise eyes. If a donkey makes a decision forget about trying to change it and one thing that certainly won't work is force. Mine are gentle and friendly and no more trouble than the ponies. All my critters live together, donkeys, ponies, a bossy sheep and sadly until recently 2 alpacas. The ponies are generally dominant over the donks. The sheep is pretty much dominant over everyone.





The donkeys are a very tightly knit group. Always together. Walking 4 abreast or in a straight line.

Donkeys can founder just like horses and should NEVER be fed any of the flash horse feeds. They need nothing more than grass, hay and straw . Straw is good, keeps their bellies full without overdosing on rich hay. Keep in mind where they come from.

Vitamins/minerals of course.

You probably already know all this so I'll shut up.

I'd love to have mini donk but they cost thousands over here. Too rich for my blood.

Go for it and good luck.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 28, 2011)

I have made my mind up for sure i want one! Now the search is on for a mini donkey!



I have wanted one for years but just was scared i didnt know enough about them! Im sure i will make mistakes but im ready to jump in with both feet!!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 29, 2011)

I was looking for a mini donkey a few months ago and looked at lots and ended up getting one a little bigger than planned . Daisy picked me and it was love



,we just clicked. She is the first to great everyone. The funny thing is they said she wasn't very friendly but she took to me almost instantly. Take your time and have fun



.


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 30, 2011)

If you haven't already done so I suggest you get a good book on donkeys and their care.

The one I have is Donkey Business 3 but it is an Australian Publication.


----------



## dodon (May 3, 2011)

I, as you know, have two mini donkeys. I have very little experience with horses, mini or otherwise, and that is why I hesitated to reply at first. I read booksabout donkeys before getting them. Yes they helped, but only to a certain extent. I find the donkeys to be very complex animals -- in a good way. I will give you my two cents in hopes that something I say will help you. They are not to be taken lightly, these creatures. You definitely get out what you put in. I found that the best thing I could do is observe them and try not to have too many preconceived ideas about how they are supposed to behave. Mine are very affectionate, but are just as likely to bite you in the butt when your back is turned. They act like toddlers in that way. They see what they can get away with. They are always coming up with new antics the reasons for which I am often at a loss to figure out. Today, for instance, I approached them to put on their halters and leads to bring them out for some grass (a routine thing) and they would not come anywhere near me!! I tried repeatedly over an hour and no luck. This was highly unusual and left me baffled and a little hurt. Then I realized that I had a pair of green gloves hanging out of my back pocket (gardening). They wouldn't come near me until I removed the gloves and let them explore them to their satisfaction. They have the reputation of being stubborn, and they are. But often times, they try one's patience because they are EXTREMELY cautious. Patience usually wins, but sometimes it doesn't and I just give up to try another day.

As far as loving, without hesitation I can say that they are very loving animals. An example: one day when I needed to get away from hubby and kids - had had a bad day and just needed to be alone and cry. I went out to the barn to be alone and sat on a bale of hay with my head in my hands. Well, each of my girls came to me and took turns putting their heads over mine and just standing still like that for sevreal minutes until I had calmed down. Now, if that isn't love, I don't know what is!!

Just my 2 cents, hope it was helpful. Good luck with your quest; they are wonderful animals, and you'll never be bored!


----------



## Beth G (May 4, 2011)

dodon said:


> I, as you know, have two mini donkeys. I have very little experience with horses, mini or otherwise, and that is why I hesitated to reply at first. I read booksabout donkeys before getting them. Yes they helped, but only to a certain extent. I find the donkeys to be very complex animals -- in a good way. I will give you my two cents in hopes that something I say will help you. They are not to be taken lightly, these creatures. You definitely get out what you put in. I found that the best thing I could do is observe them and try not to have too many preconceived ideas about how they are supposed to behave. Mine are very affectionate, but are just as likely to bite you in the butt when your back is turned. They act like toddlers in that way. They see what they can get away with. They are always coming up with new antics the reasons for which I am often at a loss to figure out. Today, for instance, I approached them to put on their halters and leads to bring them out for some grass (a routine thing) and they would not come anywhere near me!! I tried repeatedly over an hour and no luck. This was highly unusual and left me baffled and a little hurt. Then I realized that I had a pair of green gloves hanging out of my back pocket (gardening). They wouldn't come near me until I removed the gloves and let them explore them to their satisfaction. They have the reputation of being stubborn, and they are. But often times, they try one's patience because they are EXTREMELY cautious. Patience usually wins, but sometimes it doesn't and I just give up to try another day.
> 
> As far as loving, without hesitation I can say that they are very loving animals. An example: one day when I needed to get away from hubby and kids - had had a bad day and just needed to be alone and cry. I went out to the barn to be alone and sat on a bale of hay with my head in my hands. Well, each of my girls came to me and took turns putting their heads over mine and just standing still like that for sevreal minutes until I had calmed down. Now, if that isn't love, I don't know what is!!
> 
> Just my 2 cents, hope it was helpful. Good luck with your quest; they are wonderful animals, and you'll never be bored!


Very well said!! I have 2 mini donkeys and 4 mini horses and in my experience they are friendlier than the horses! They LOVE to be petted, scratched and brushed. They can be very stubborn, but are so sweet so who cares!! LOL


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 5, 2011)

dodon said:


> I, as you know, have two mini donkeys. I have very little experience with horses, mini or otherwise, and that is why I hesitated to reply at first. I read booksabout donkeys before getting them. Yes they helped, but only to a certain extent. I find the donkeys to be very complex animals -- in a good way. I will give you my two cents in hopes that something I say will help you. They are not to be taken lightly, these creatures. You definitely get out what you put in. I found that the best thing I could do is observe them and try not to have too many preconceived ideas about how they are supposed to behave. Mine are very affectionate, but are just as likely to bite you in the butt when your back is turned. They act like toddlers in that way. They see what they can get away with. They are always coming up with new antics the reasons for which I am often at a loss to figure out. Today, for instance, I approached them to put on their halters and leads to bring them out for some grass (a routine thing) and they would not come anywhere near me!! I tried repeatedly over an hour and no luck. This was highly unusual and left me baffled and a little hurt. Then I realized that I had a pair of green gloves hanging out of my back pocket (gardening). They wouldn't come near me until I removed the gloves and let them explore them to their satisfaction. They have the reputation of being stubborn, and they are. But often times, they try one's patience because they are EXTREMELY cautious. Patience usually wins, but sometimes it doesn't and I just give up to try another day.
> 
> As far as loving, without hesitation I can say that they are very loving animals. An example: one day when I needed to get away from hubby and kids - had had a bad day and just needed to be alone and cry. I went out to the barn to be alone and sat on a bale of hay with my head in my hands. Well, each of my girls came to me and took turns putting their heads over mine and just standing still like that for sevreal minutes until I had calmed down. Now, if that isn't love, I don't know what is!!
> 
> Just my 2 cents, hope it was helpful. Good luck with your quest; they are wonderful animals, and you'll never be bored!


Thank you for your help. Im going to read up on them first. I think right now im just going to stick to the horses. We desided to find a mini baby and wait on the donkey. I will be honest i know NOTHING about donkeys and i dont need to go in blind and end up hurting something so wonderful. I need to educate myself befor ei do this i believe. I went in blind with mini horses but ive owned big horses all my life. Yes they are different in many ways but then in some ways there much more alike so i wasnt cmpletely ignorant like i am with a donkey. Thank you everyone for your help. Im just afraid i dont know enough about them. Animals dont make the mistakes we do and i truely believe that


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (May 5, 2011)

I have a mini donkey and will not trade him for anything. He has such a great sence of who he is and sweet temperment. Always there when I go out, and if i'm late for breakfast lets me know. He is friendly with people almost to being a pest, and knows more of whats going on than I do and will tattle on who ever is up to no good. Best purchase ever.


----------

